# How Do I Save My Lawn From Dog Pee?



## PetGuide.com

*If you have dogs, and you have a yard or lawn, you most likely have brown spots in your lawn. Those spots are the result of your dog doing his business, but in the process, it creates patches of dead grass. How can you save your lawn from dog pee? We’ve got some common sense ideas and natural products to keep it looking its greenest.*
*Why Does Dog Pee Kill My Grass?*
First things first. Be sure that it really is your dog’s pee that is killing your grass. If you’ve got several round spots in an otherwise field of lovely green, most likely it is the urine that is doing the damage. You can be 100% sure by gently pulling the brown grass to see how firm the roots are. If the roots are still pretty secure, most likely, the spots are urine spots. That said, if you can pull out big amounts of grass, you might want to consult a lawn specialist as there may be a more significant issue.

Learn more about how to save your lawn here.


----------



## StaceyS

Hi, One idea is to create a designated area with rocks and train the dog to do their business there. 



PetGuide.com said:


> *If you have dogs, and you have a yard or lawn, you most likely have brown spots in your lawn. Those spots are the result of your dog doing his business, but in the process, it creates patches of dead grass. How can you save your lawn from dog pee? We’ve got some common sense ideas and natural products to keep it looking its greenest.*
> *Why Does Dog Pee Kill My Grass?*
> First things first. Be sure that it really is your dog’s pee that is killing your grass. If you’ve got several round spots in an otherwise field of lovely green, most likely it is the urine that is doing the damage. You can be 100% sure by gently pulling the brown grass to see how firm the roots are. If the roots are still pretty secure, most likely, the spots are urine spots. That said, if you can pull out big amounts of grass, you might want to consult a lawn specialist as there may be a more significant issue.
> 
> Learn more about how to save your lawn here.


----------

